# Applying CA glue. Best way I have used so far.



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

CA does have some brittleness, but there is no finish that doesn't suffer from being dropped on concrete or hard rough surfaces. I have found the best way I can come up with to apply the ca.

Using the thin CA but you can experiment with the other viscosities.

I have one of the empty 4 oz ca containers cut in half lengthwise, laid down and tilted.

I pour a good bit in the down side end and with nitrile gloves on dip the flat part of a finger tip (more or less finger surface depending on the amount of surface it is applied to) into the glue and spread it down the edge of the slingshot. As much of the edge as reachable so as not put the holding hand finger(s) into the wet glue.

NOTE; At any point in the application process any surface that is dry that more glue can be applied can be addressed since with CA coating seams or lap marks don't really occur, just build.

For the flat surface, typically I dip my finger tip and start on the outer edge of the fork moving back and forth or up and down heading towards the fork yoke. I try not to go back into the applied finish, just let it lay heavy, unless there is an obvious need to like a very big glob collecting on the edge. It is all about build up and sanding off. Then the other fork to the yoke. I like to pull a bit down the waist toward the handle as I go. Flip do the other side of the forks. Repeat and repeat and repeat until good build up. Once the forks are dry to handle do similar to the handle

Sanding CA; The padded sandpaper is awesome I bought the Norton, "Soft touch" sanding pads. I don't wear through like I did with paperbacked sand paper. The progression of grits as labeled on the soft touch sanding pads, 320/400, 500/600, 800/1000 1200/1500 then rough and buffing wheel. I like to lay a whole pad on a flat surface and rub the flat part of the SS on the 320/400 to begin flattening the surface. Then with a smaller piece (I cut a whole into 6 pieces) that is cut from a whole piece do the edges in grit sequence according to what grit is needed.

Once I get get through the 1200/1500 grit I use rouge on a buffing wheel to give it the high gloss.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks! Very much needed information for me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Good info!


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

The exposed inner laminates on a lesser quality Plywood core have a tendency of chipping out or splintering .... I find that CA glue does a great job of sealing and reinforcing the exposed laminates. Dollar store CA works great! Just load up those edges and everything feels and looks nice and strong.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I want to try applying CA finishes to some wood slingshots eventually, and this will be a great guide when I have the supplies and time. Thank you for this very comprehensive outline of your process.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Concise instructions, much appreciated


----------

